# how much is raymond worth?



## edenplaysac (Apr 10, 2020)

hello! i've seen a lot of hype around raymond, although i personally don't care for him, and have just gotten him on my island! i'm considering selling him, so i'd like to know how much he's worth! i've seen a lot of crazy NMT offers, but i'd like to sell in IGB (bells? i think that's the abbreviation here), so if anyone has a good idea how much people are willing to pay, that'd be awesome! thank you.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

people are buying this cat for 200 up to 500 tickets don't know how they got those but ok. and 1 ticket is basically 250k IGB, so idek how. i mean sure he works from home, but what's the big deal? get those bells tho!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm just guessing, but Raymond might go as high as 80 million IGB. Who knew a bespectacled cat could have such "rich" taste


----------



## edenplaysac (Apr 10, 2020)

those are both insane prices! i’m definitely selling now.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

edenplaysac said:


> those are both insane prices! i’m definitely selling now.



yup go sell him to pay for those bridges!


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 10, 2020)

If you’re curious, there are Ebay listings for Raymond that’s going for somewhere around $50 USD (which roughly translates to €45.70 Euros and maybe around $70 CAD)


----------



## edenplaysac (Apr 10, 2020)

wow.


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 10, 2020)

i seen ppl go up to 1274 nmt its ridiculous


----------



## newleafy (Apr 10, 2020)

he's the new stitches. i remember in new leaf everyone adored stitches and he would go for like 500 million bells + unorderable sets. i personally have no idea why someone would actually spend 500 NMTs (on the lower end) on raymond, but hey, each to their own


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 10, 2020)

a few days ago he sold for 2500 NMT iirc, literally insane amounts


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

Spongebob said:


> a few days ago he sold for 2500 NMT iirc, literally insane amounts



how even????????


----------



## edenplaysac (Apr 10, 2020)

is there a way to convert NMT into bells?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

edenplaysac said:


> is there a way to convert NMT into bells?



trading them here! some people use the NMT to trade it as well to get their dreamies tho, if you wanna adopt.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 10, 2020)

People are willing to give millions of bells, hundreds or even thousands of Nook tickets, their left kidney, their first born child, etc for Raymond. It’s insane


----------



## Meloetta (Apr 10, 2020)

Spongebob said:


> a few days ago he sold for 2500 NMT iirc, literally insane amounts


that's absolutely insane, he's cool but i don't see the hype around this dude. i like him in a david byrne big suit kinda way not a maid suit catboy
also yeah, a little off-topic but why are NMT averaging for 250k IGB? the bell vouchers are 500 miles and you get 3,000 IGB from them so wouldn't a single NMT be worth 12,000 bells, realistically speaking? i don't understand their value if you're not guaranteed anything great, especially when i can use those 250k bells to build a bridge or pay off my house loan.


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 10, 2020)

edenplaysac said:


> is there a way to convert NMT into bells?


you can sell the NMT here for IGB but there's no way to change NMT into IGB in-game


----------



## edenplaysac (Apr 10, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> People are willing to give millions of bells, hundreds or even thousands of Nook tickets, their left kidney, their first born child, etc for Raymond. It’s insane



yeah, i'm not quite ready to be a parent!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

Meloetta said:


> that's absolutely insane, he's cool but i don't see the hype around this dude. i like him in a david byrne big suit kinda way not a maid suit catboy
> also yeah, a little off-topic but why are NMT averaging for 250k IGB? the bell vouchers are worth 500 miles and you get 3,000 IGB from them so wouldn't a single NMT be worth 12,000 bells, realistically speaking?



i thought so too, but the dupe glitch really ruined the market and now the currency is all sorts of messy


----------



## Meloetta (Apr 10, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i thought so too, but the dupe glitch really ruined the market and now the currency is all sorts of messy


i didn't even try out the dupe glitch before they patched it and i've only got like 3.9 mil bells in my account hahahah. inflation sucks


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 10, 2020)

This man was auctioned off for 2000 NMT which is an insane amount of IGB (500mil) but I don't think he's worth THAT much. It's crazy how much people will pay for him.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 10, 2020)

2 bells


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

Meloetta said:


> i didn't even try out the dupe glitch before they patched it and i've only got like 3.9 mil bells in my account hahahah. inflation sucks



it's kinda taking out the fun for people who wasn't able to try it out. myself included. and it's hard for us to buy rare stuff, or popular dreamies now without having to resort to selling an equally popular villager with such high amount as well. that's why inflation sucks so bad


----------



## edenplaysac (Apr 10, 2020)

yeah, it is! i’ve never understood why some people will shell out so much money for stuff in a game.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 10, 2020)

People are selling him on eBay for ACTUAL MONEY. Like, what the fudgesicles. I have to wonder if anyone is actually buying these...

Also, just to clarify, I am not suggesting that anyone try selling him on eBay


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

the free postage/instant delivery made me chuckle


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 10, 2020)

Raymond is worth the amount I'm worth, nothing


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 10, 2020)

dang man, i want raymond in my town but i doubt i'd EVER be able to pay those prices lol, probably better off selling the villagers i have that i don't want in the long run for nmt so i can island hop for him haha


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 10, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Raymond is worth the amount I'm worth, a delicious bar of chocolate because chocolate is sweet and lovely



Fixed it for you :3


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 10, 2020)

newleafy said:


> he's the new stitches. i remember in new leaf everyone adored stitches and he would go for like 500 million bells + unorderable sets. i personally have no idea why someone would actually spend 500 NMTs (on the lower end) on raymond, but hey, each to their own


Yup. Anyone I see complain about the absurdity of Raymond prices I feel like missed the Marshal, Stitches, Julian craze long before amiibos were a thing. Lol


----------



## edenplaysac (Apr 10, 2020)

yeah, the whole thing is insane, and it’s only made worse by the fact that the item duping glitch basically broke the currency system.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 10, 2020)

These NMT's have got to be dupes, right (for purchased through eBay)?
I just don't see how anyone would be able to acquire this many otherwise.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 10, 2020)

the fujoshi love him a bit too much imo


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 10, 2020)

He's worth what people are willing to pay, which is... A lot, to say the least.


----------



## edenplaysac (Apr 10, 2020)

yeah. prices are crazy, jeez.


----------



## lemonzboy (Apr 10, 2020)

I can give you goldie for him, and 10 million bells


----------



## moon_child (Apr 10, 2020)

Why? Is he rare? I see a lot of posts of people getting him. Plus, he’s new so people can’t be wanting him for sentimental reasons? He’s cute but the prices are just to high to experiment on a new villager who you might end up not vibing with?


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 10, 2020)

I hope he will go cheaper in the future, so that we can all get him


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 10, 2020)

the amount ppl are willing to pay for him is ridiculous!! 2500 NMT?? what are you gonna do with all those? thank god i got him as my camper (now ill just never be able to afford Audie).


----------

